# Gmr 7-3-07



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

I went out tonight with Mark and Steve. The bite was slow and it didnt help we had some idiots think they were on survivor building a fire and making a lot of noise. Before dark i took around a 2 or 3 pound channel. Later i caught a 7 pound flathead and 4.10 pound flathead. Steve ended up taking a 6.6 pound flathead and later missed a good one. i wish we could of seen it. He also caught a snapping turtle at the end of the night on a bluegill when we got fed up after both missing runs. It was a decent night but with the cooler weather and having people making a lot of noise we didnt do too bad. And it was great fishing with you again mark we will get out again soon. Heres the pics, also Steves son caught his first turtle it was just alittle guy.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

I think we would have done better if we didn't have the red neck Bear Gryll's over there making all kinds of noise. I wish we could have seen the one I missed,it was over 20 I would guess. Mark we will all have to get out again. Was glad to see my son catch his first turtle,but he is really wanting his first catfish,hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

hey man what part/area of gmr do you fish. I was out the same night and there were a bunch of idiots around with fire and drinking beer and getting loud. maybe i seen you there. maybe it was a diffrent spot.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

where exactly do you guys fish the gmr...i go to school in kettering and have been wanting to hit the river, but dont know of any spots to get into some flatties...maybe we could even plan something and get out there together...

-thanks
Flathead King 06


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys, they are not going to tell you where exactly they fish..A flathead fisherman never gives up his spots.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

flathunter said:


> Guys, they are not going to tell you where exactly they fish..A flathead fisherman never gives up his spots.



Exactly jack, and hate to tell you guys theres drunken idiots everywhere. so take your pic theres 100's of spots that have that. And Jack when are you going to be up this way again? we need to get out and fish again


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

pendog66 said:


> Exactly jack, and hate to tell you guys theres drunken idiots everywhere. so take your pic theres 100's of spots that have that. And Jack when are you going to be up this way again? we need to get out and fish again


aww, c'mon nate, go ahead and tell 'em where you were man! ok, i'll tell ya.... they were actually at rainbow lakes


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

I agree Nate. if you want to find a good spot then go out and fish,prospect places and learn the waters. If you know what to look for you will find good places to fish


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

thats isn't right Dink ,Rainbow lakes. I hate that place so much I won't drive on route 4 because it goes by that place.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

dinkbuster1 said:


> aww, c'mon nate, go ahead and tell 'em where you were man! ok, i'll tell ya.... they were actually at rainbow lakes




lol thats great dink, by the way did the smell ever leave the boat after your encounter with the turtle lol


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

pendog66 said:


> by the way did the smell ever leave the boat after your encounter with the turtle lol



NO IT DIDNT!

I got one awhile later and it was bad but no where near as bad as that NASTY thing Dink had.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> NO IT DIDNT!
> 
> I got one awhile later and it was bad but no where near as bad as that NASTY thing Dink had.



We got 2 turtles luckily neither were eastern spiny softshells like you guys were catching. I would rather mess with a snapper then those stupid things


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

pendog66 said:


> We got 2 turtles luckily neither were eastern spiny softshells like you guys were catching. I would rather mess with a snapper then those stupid things



I agree. Snappers can actually sometimes put up a nice fight. My son's 20#+ from the GMR last yeat almost pulled him over the boat. Talk about mad, boy that thing was mad! It bit a hole in my net. I dont know if the net was weak or what, but it actually bit it in a couple places while I was trying to get a pic of my son & the turtle.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> I agree. Snappers can actually sometimes put up a nice fight. My son's 20#+ from the GMR last yeat almost pulled him over the boat. Talk about mad, boy that thing was mad! It bit a hole in my net. I dont know if the net was weak or what, but it actually bit it in a couple places while I was trying to get a pic of my son & the turtle.


lol yeah they can be a handful. I caught one last year in the GMR that was the size of a garbage can lid and was mean as hell. At one point i yelled at it cuz it was trying to bite us. " IF YOU KEEP MOVING YOUR SOUP!!!!!" lol


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

'ol Bryan has a pic of me and that stinky B#@%#[email protected]#D! why dont you share it with us man......


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Would like to see that pic


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i would too, its probaly another classic Dink vs the turtle pick. except maybe in this one the softshell pulled a pellet gun on dink. hows that for a reversal of fortune


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

its more that a pellet gun,he hit dink with a stink bomb....lol


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

you guys missed it....... tried to convince Bryan to let me show him the way i grab a softshell by the neck so you can get your hook back, this being after he caught one. well, 'ol Bryan says "no way man!" and proceeds to take this "Rodney King" sized flashlight and beat the hell out of this turtles noggin trying to dislodge the hook. man that poor turtle was taking a classic LAPD beat-down! i couldnt stand to see the turtle go through the molestation anymore so i took it off for him....bloody nose and all!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

dinkbuster1 said:


> you guys missed it....... tried to convince Bryan to let me show him the way i grab a softshell by the neck so you can get your hook back, this being after he caught one. well, 'ol Bryan says "no way man!" and proceeds to take this "Rodney King" sized flashlight and beat the hell out of this turtles noggin trying to dislodge the hook. man that poor turtle was taking a classic LAPD beat-down! i couldnt stand to see the turtle go through the molestation anymore so i took it off for him....bloody nose and all!



I must admit that I did do that!I hate those things & they need thinned out. Ole dink, the PETA Person that he is couldnt stand it. He begged and begged for the poor stinky creature to be released.  Okay, well it may not have been that bad, but I was hoping that I could knock the side of his head and have the hook come out or tear out or something.

Oh yea.... I'll post the pics tonight.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

you guys like beating the snot out of turtles so much...just send 'em my way...they dont complain to much when you smack 'em in the nose with a 2x4 and then cut them out of their shell, and they really dont mind the hot oil bath...


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Be happy that it wasn't on tape,it would be all over the news. Man beats turtle over hook, I can see the head lines now....lol


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

lol that is great. I wish i could of been there to see it


----------

